

Ask HN: What's your risk appetite? - rohitrajan
https://10xfund.wufoo.com/forms/10x-fund-whats-your-risk-appetite/

======
JimmyM
For:

> "Indicate whether you would participate in one round of the following
> gambles."

I entered no values, because it seems a pointless exercise - my expected
return appears to be zero in each case, so why bother?

I was told that:

> This field is required. Please enter a value.

I think this is a mistake, unless I misread the question somehow and my answer
was genuinely invalid.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Worked for me - I didn't check anything either.

~~~
JimmyM
It worked after going back to it. I'm not sure why it wasn't working earlier,
perhaps the issue was fixed?

